# 55# 51 inch flathead at tappan 10/8/11



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

:BWell the saugeye werent bitin to good, got a 16incher and about a 5# came loose on top the water. But after about 35 minutes landed one huge flathead. If i can figure out how to post on here from my phone i put the pics on. Thanks again to the fellas on the bank who helped me get him in the net so he wasnt just another fish story. I love OCTOBER....


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Very nice fish! Way to go


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks was alot of fun on lite tackle.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome fish for sure!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wowza! Very nice fish for sure!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That's a awesome fish!! Congratulations!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice! Congrats


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

haha i bet it was a suprise, fishing for saugeye.......then, wham! a MONSTER flathead!!!! gotta love it!


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've fished that spot every fall for 13 years now and most years i lose 1 or 2 monsters on mono. But this year i decided to go to 8# dia. braid and so far it has really held up to the structure and i honestly feel it is the only reason i was able to land that one so i'm quite happy with it so far. On the other hand i've lost 3 saugeyes when ive got them to the top of the water and going for the net loosing tension on them so i'm going to have to learn to compensate for the lack of stretch in the line. Just makes me wonder how big the ones that have spooled me there or broke the hook were. Lookin to find out......lol


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

started fishing braid in saltwater for flounder, love the strength and sensitivity...but i agree, you gotta watch the stretch issue with tension, and with freshwater (bass fishing in particular) i stay with mono or flourocarbon. Great catch tho!


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Congrats, great fish.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

What did it hit on?


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

he hit about a 4 1/2 inch sucker. my favorite fall bait. Normally the saugeye tear them up. if only i could find more than 1 or 2 here and there.
Brian


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

hewhofishes68 said:


> he hit about a 4 1/2 inch sucker. my favorite fall bait. Normally the saugeye tear them up. if only i could find more than 1 or 2 here and there.
> Brian



Thank you, i have never used a sucker as bait


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

I usually use a 1/2 once sliding sinker, a small split shot about a foot or so above a number 1 hook. and I allways leave my bail open when using a large live bait. I also have noticed a big minnow hooked in the tail will out perform one hooked in the mouth when still fishing. They just seem to send out a stong vibration that brings the predators to them.
Brian


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome catch,bet that was fun on light tackle.Good Job!


----------



## michaelhunt (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice catch...........I'm jealous.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

In the photo, where you are holding the fish by the gill plates, does that tear up your hands with no gloves? 

That's a beautiful fish. Congratulations.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Awesome, Awesome fish. Congrats!


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

billjaco said:


> In the photo, where you are holding the fish by the gill plates, does that tear up your hands with no gloves?
> 
> That's a beautiful fish. Congratulations.


Just seemed like the best place to get ahold of him. Fairly steep and rocky there not the best place to handle a fish that large. His gill plates actualy were soft and meaty. And ive been down recovering from a bad surgury and that is the heaviest anything ive picked up in about 15 months....lol Was actually kinda tired after 35 minutes of fighting him, took him about 25 to 30 minutes to swim away


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yayeah, that's a MONSTER surprise. Way to go!




Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------

